
Ask HN: What if Google served 301's - hiimnate
What would happen if someone was able to take control of Google&#x27;s main endpoint https:&#x2F;&#x2F;google.com&#x2F; and serve 301 (moved permanently) redirects for say 5 minutes?
======
niftich
Due to HSTS and Key Pinning, they'd get a TLS error. But if we ignore that for
sake of the argument...

Presumably they would DDOS themselves.

